# Uber does not set prices. You do!



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Now I've posted a lot telling drivers to just quit uber if you don't like the rates. That stops now. Just like uber I want to see how far they can go on prices before drivers stop driving. It's 4:30 am here in atlanta and already ( with these rates btw) there's over 50 UberX drivers in down town atlanta Uber don't set prices we do. We are the drivers! Uber owns and operates 0 cars as a company. Everyday uberX drivers continue to get up early and late night to drive for whatever rate uber sets.

When uber lowers rates it's rates, they do so thinking that "these rates are already low we might want to be careful". But all of a sudden they see hundreds of drivers that continue driving hundreds of drivers continue signing up. It's so sad that uber drivers are paying uber to drive for them. I mean I read on here drivers are paying uber money to reactivate there accounts. They're paying uber by raising there own scores after to many bad ratings just so they can drive these rates. I mean obviously rates aren't low enough. lol it's astonishing. I am totally, utterly,floored on how desperate we as mankind have become to clear just 1dollar in earnings. Uber don't have a formula on how to set prices there's no manual on how to decide rate drops. They set prices to whatever the driver will drive at. We have shown them and proved to whomever uber is relying on to set these arbitrary numbers time and time again that we will drive for nothing. I don't know why they're playing games just set the base minimum to zero and 56 cents a mile and I guarantee people will still drive and say silly things like." I made 25 bucks in 3 hours that's still good pay since I have a full time job I only do this for extra money on the side"

We set our own prices by continuing to drive at these crack [email protected]&! prices. We are some uber crackheads addicted to a quick dollar at the expense of ourselves. We are the DRIVERS we are UBER we are TRAVIS who most of you despise. We!!!!!! are the only thing standing in our way for ubers RISE or demise. We determine what we are worth and apparently it's 1.10 base pay and 90 cents a mile. Or maybe it's less then that. let's see what it is when the next price cut come...


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

P.s
when I say to drivers to stop driving/complaining it's not to be mean or rude or insensitive to others and their problems. It's to help them understand that they are devaluing themselves by driving at these rates. If you want a raise you will need to show uber that you are worth more than these ridiculous rates. I know some of you have made sacrifices to drive for uber but now another sacrifice is needed, or you won't have a livelihood at all. The only way to demonstrate to uber that these rates won't be tolerated is by not driving for them. complaining won't help put food on the table only action. Words without action is useless. So I reiterate stop driving hold yourself to a higher standard or stop complaining and deal with the uber system whatever it might be or becomes.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

There will ALWAYS be drivers. Even at 25 cents per mile. That is just a fact that Uber is very well aware of by now. Maybe not in the cleanest of cars, or with the best attitude, perhaps even a rapist or a guy with a hammer here and there ..... but there will ALWAYS be drivers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Just like the drivers who sit for hours at the airports in the middle of the damn night where there is zero business.

What the hell are they thinking? You normally even have to pay to park! These drivers are seriously jacked in the head.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I didn't drive Thursday night, which I usually do. After making $56 in 4.5 hours and 9 rides, I decided rest was more important. I need to make about $800/month off this gig, and once I do, I don't drive.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> There will ALWAYS be drivers. Even at 25 cents per mile. That is just a fact that Uber is very well aware of by now. Maybe not in the cleanest of cars, or with the best attitude, perhaps even a rapist or a guy with a hammer here and there ..... but there will ALWAYS be drivers.


Exactly! In every economy, good and bad, there is always a percentage of unemployed people. These people will always find whatever rates Uber sets to be better than their alternative, which is nothing.

They will do it even at a rate lower than their car cost expenses. Why? Because they can put food on the table and pay the bills by liquidating their car.

One way to liquidate their car is to sell it for what it's worth on the market. If it's worth $20,000, then they could liquidate it into $20,000 in cash by selling it, but then they would be without a car.

What Uber allows them to do is liquidate their car into cash at say $300 a week, or $400 or $500, or whatever they need for food and their bills. They can liquidate the car in small chunks over time, until they can find a job that actually pays them for their labor, like a job is supposed to do.

So as long as there are people in society desperate enough to liquidate their car to put food on the table and pay the bills, why WOULDN'T Uber benefit from that? There is no law that says they can't. And even if there was one, they would it ignore it just like they ignore all the other laws.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Exactly! In every economy, good and bad, there is always a percentage of unemployed people. These people will always find whatever rates Uber sets to be better than their alternative, which is nothing.
> 
> They will do it even at a rate lower than their car cost expenses. Why? Because they can put food on the table and pay the bills by liquidating their car.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## grussauto (Dec 2, 2014)

Friday night was my second night to drive with the new lower rates and I definitely can tell the difference. I logged into the rider app at one point and have never seen so many drivers on the map. I gave it 6 hours and $68 and 9 rides later I logged off and went home. I believe I lost my interest last night...


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

What the hell was that jibberish???


----------



## TheRhino (Jun 22, 2015)

This thread was started about a year ago, and since then it's only gotten worse. No way will I drive for <$1 a mile.

I just checked the rider app, and there are dogpiles of drivers everywhere! I think there must be a plethora of bored/desperate drivers for this to be possible. It's like we are in the Twilight Zone...

I feel for those who know how bad Uber sucks *** but don't have a better option to capitalize on yet...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uber is a gift? Lol.

You do realize that uber is the one that is taking a huge chunk of your pay via their % cut and safe rider fee right?

I'm genuinely curious, for the folks who do uber "full time" or has uber as the main source of income; with the economy picking up (by this I mean I notice a lot more employers hiring).

Why would you continue to drive for uber?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Now I've posted a lot telling drivers to just quit uber if you don't like the rates. That stops now. Just like uber I want to see how far they can go on prices before drivers stop driving. It's 4:30 am here in atlanta and already ( with these rates btw) there's over 50 UberX drivers in down town atlanta Uber don't set prices we do. We are the drivers! Uber owns and operates 0 cars as a company. Everyday uberX drivers continue to get up early and late night to drive for whatever rate uber sets.
> 
> When uber lowers rates it's rates, they do so thinking that "these rates are already low we might want to be careful". But all of a sudden they see hundreds of drivers that continue driving hundreds of drivers continue signing up. It's so sad that uber drivers are paying uber to drive for them. I mean I read on here drivers are paying uber money to reactivate there accounts. They're paying uber by raising there own scores after to many bad ratings just so they can drive these rates. I mean obviously rates aren't low enough. lol it's astonishing. I am totally, utterly,floored on how desperate we as mankind have become to clear just 1dollar in earnings. Uber don't have a formula on how to set prices there's no manual on how to decide rate drops. They set prices to whatever the driver will drive at. We have shown them and proved to whomever uber is relying on to set these arbitrary numbers time and time again that we will drive for nothing. I don't know why they're playing games just set the base minimum to zero and 56 cents a mile and I guarantee people will still drive and say silly things like." I made 25 bucks in 3 hours that's still good pay since I have a full time job I only do this for extra money on the side"
> 
> We set our own prices by continuing to drive at these crack [email protected]&! prices. We are some uber crackheads addicted to a quick dollar at the expense of ourselves. We are the DRIVERS we are UBER we are TRAVIS who most of you despise. We!!!!!! are the only thing standing in our way for ubers RISE or demise. We determine what we are worth and apparently it's 1.10 base pay and 90 cents a mile. Or maybe it's less then that. let's see what it is when the next price cut come...


this is a bogus argument. You can't blame someone for not quitting if that's his or her only source of income, and has no immediate other options.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Exactly! In every economy, good and bad, there is always a percentage of unemployed people. These people will always find whatever rates Uber sets to be better than their alternative, which is nothing.
> 
> They will do it even at a rate lower than their car cost expenses. Why? Because they can put food on the table and pay the bills by liquidating their car.
> 
> ...


Agreed on X drivers sort of like liquidating their cars in small, regular chunks. I personally wouldn't drive exclusively for X, as the estimated earnings is too low, to the point of being akin to liquidating my cars in small, regular chunks. I think some drivers may be driving with their parents' cars, so, essentially, their parents' car value is being depleted, yet the ones getting the cash is the drivers (kids), not the car owners (parents). Also, I had always found it fascinating that someone would actually pay like $10 to cash a paycheck of just $150. Or payday loan, or cash advance just days before they receive their pay (either in cash or in the form of a check), essentially paying as much as 10-20% of the face value of their upcoming or in-the-hand paycheck which is rightfully theirs (they are paying far less now due both to market competition and state governments' crackdown on that industry). The "market" is a very diverse animal, with all kinds of people. So, it is not surprising that some would continue to drive at a fare rate of less than a buck a mile, even if they are doing one deadhead mile per one paid mile. I love getting out there driving and meeting various different nice and friendly people, so I have to consciously make sure that when I drive one day, I don't get too addicted to it that I will be stupid enough to continue to drive when the economic realities are stacked against me. "Reality check" posts on UP come into service in this sense.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Cars wear out and they break down. That's a fact. Can you afford $1000+ to get your car back on the road all while losing 1-2 weeks of income while its in the shop?

Keep on truckin' and see what happens 

Better save for repairs / maintennace 

Ha! Good luck with that. Uber has you scrapin' by.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> this is a bogus argument. You can't blame someone for not quitting if that's his or her only source of income, and has no immediate other options.


There are always other options


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> What the hell was that jibberish???


Ha ha!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> There are always other options


This is true for the most part.

There are circumstances or areas where folks may not have other options but I think the biggest thing is getting out of comfort zone + belief that you *are* better than just uber or uber like work.

For example: my friend moved back up from LA. Never finished school and is basically working a minimum paying job, waiting on getting in as a clerk for the city/county. Ok. Admirable.

I tried to get her to work elsewhere while waiting for the clerk test. Nope. Didn't want to. There was an opportunity for management (seasonal) that would have looked great on her resume. Nope. Didn't want to. Deep down I don't think it's laziness but the belief that she can't because now that holiday season is over, I asked her if she enrolled for the clerk test--nope, didn't.

Most people I know wouldn't dare to apply for something that they think is above them and if they do, they do it in a way that almost guarantees there's no chance (submitting a resume without cover letter or a resume that hasn't been updated/tailored for the position).

It's like the times where you're in a group setting and the teacher asks who wants to go first. Majority of folks wouldn't volunteer, only a few.

anyways, I'm going to stop rambling. You all have great ideas but I love that quote, great ideas are cheap, execution is everything.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> There will ALWAYS be drivers. Even at 25 cents per mile. That is just a fact that Uber is very well aware of by now. Maybe not in the cleanest of cars, or with the best attitude, perhaps even a rapist or a guy with a hammer here and there ..... but there will ALWAYS be drivers.


Yes, I agree, even if the rate is 50 cents a mile, or even 25 cents a mile, there will still be some (but not too many) drivers driving. For example, a college graduate still living in his folk' basement writing his first few screenplays, applying for "real jobs" but not getting any reply or callback, being too lazy to work minimum wage jobs, but knowing that his dad always keeps all the cars filled up (full tank), and realizing that mom encourages him to go out and work at any jobs or gigs ("just to learn to be responsible"), he would gladly do it for a few hours each time for pocket money. Essentially he would be cashing out his parents' car value as well as the gas in the tank. And there are some other possible different scenarios where the driver would do it, and, the interesting thing is, just like the case mentioned here, all of them are actually making a rational decision that benefits the drivers themselves (but someone else will have to pay for their overall, wealth-diminishing decision). For these drivers they are maximizing their income, but in totality, their driving diminishes theirs and their sponsors' combined, overall wealth/wellbeing.

But TNCs won't go that far. Why? TNCs are not trying to lose money like some are implying. On the contrary, TNCs are trying to maximize their own fare commissions. If the fare is lowered to levels that drivers can barely cover their costs of operations, the number of drivers still willing to drive will be (way) below that at the TNCs' profit-maximizing equilibrium point. No company knows for sure, no matter how many experiments they run and data mining they do, of their product's exact profit-maximizing point. Complicating things is the fact the equilibrium point is not fixed, it is a moving target every day, every minute, because most variables are changing all the time. What is each of P&G's numerous consumer products' profit-maximizing price? They never know. BUT, by experimenting with different offerings (price, sizes and amount for the same exact type of product inside the packaging) judging by real-time retailers' continuous sales data fed into Cincinnati's HQ computer system, they know if they are moving toward, or away from that elusive profit maximizing point. For Uber's case if their total commissions+SRF haul decreases because of a change in fare rate, controlling for other variables, then they know they are moving away from that equilibrium point, and vice versa. They want to see their daily haul increasing, moving towards, not away from, that profit-maximizing point. Hence the constant tweaking of different variables. Even an item like SRF, sure SRF affects riders' and drivers' behaviors (think of how many gigabytes of Amazon Web Services capacity has been devoted to those drivers' angry comments about SRF!), but they care mostly about the results on the field--how does the change in SRF amount affect their commissions+SRF total haul?


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

There is a lot of tl;dr here, I'm still waiting on an explanation of how people claim you aren't making any money. It costs some people $0.10 - $0.20 a mile to drive which leaves room for money to be made. At least in a market like mine with weekend surges and somewhat steady pings at $1.10/0.16. Not a ton of money but enough to supplement a couple hundred bucks a week.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

I hear all the time that people are using their car as an atm machine. Well if there's only $2000 in the bank and you "withdraw" $10,000 then there is profit no matter what your taxes or disgruntled drivers say.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> I hear all the time that people are using their car as an atm machine. Well if there's only $2000 in the bank and you "withdraw" $10,000 then there is profit no matter what your taxes or disgruntled drivers say.


With a car that cheap I'm sure it's a bucket. Poor ratings will be your downfall over time.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> There is a lot of tl;dr here, I'm still waiting on an explanation of how people claim you aren't making any money. It costs some people $0.10 - $0.20 a mile to drive which leaves room for money to be made. At least in a market like mine with weekend surges and somewhat steady pings at $1.10/0.16. Not a ton of money but enough to supplement a couple hundred bucks a week.


I agree there are some cars that can be operated for $0.10 - $0.20 a mile. Combine that with Uber's behavior of deactivating drivers below a 4.6 rating, and now the set of profitable cars is the subset of cars that operate at $0.10 - $0.20 that aren't so shitty it won't get the driver deactivated for using it. Finding such a car is like trying to find a needle in a haystack.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> There is a lot of tl;dr here, I'm still waiting on an explanation of how people claim you aren't making any money. It costs some people $0.10 - $0.20 a mile to drive which leaves room for money to be made. At least in a market like mine with weekend surges and somewhat steady pings at $1.10/0.16. Not a ton of money but enough to supplement a couple hundred bucks a week.


I disagree. Show me a car that only costs $0.10 - $0.20 a mile to drive. Even the oldest piece of crap costs more then that. Now with rates in 90% of the market less then a dollar a mile you can not even make minimum wage. Of course we are independent contractors so the minimum wage does not apply to us. I cannot believe that anyone would be willing to be used by uber and then defend them. Fortunately for me I just started a new REAL job. One that actually pays me a living wage, not a slave wage.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

bestpals said:


> I disagree. Show me a car that only costs $0.10 - $0.20 a mile to drive. Even the oldest piece of crap costs more then that. Now with rates in 90% of the market less then a dollar a mile you can not even make minimum wage. Of course we are independent contractors so the minimum wage does not apply to us. I cannot believe that anyone would be willing to be used by uber and then defend them. Fortunately for me I just started a new REAL job. One that actually pays me a living wage, not a slave wage.


I've showed it in multiple threads and no one responds. I drive a 2001 civic that costs about $0.10 a mile to drive. That including gas and maintenance.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

And the math is the same with any fully depreciated car that gets good gas mileage. The entire point of the "sharing" economy is that costs are spread around by using things that get paid anyway.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> I've showed it in multiple threads and no one responds. I drive a 2001 civic that costs about $0.10 a mile to drive. That including gas and maintenance.


You'd probably get a lot more biz if Uber cut the rate to 30 cents a mile cuz you'd be the only driver on the road.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> With a car that cheap I'm sure it's a bucket. Poor ratings will be your downfall over time.


It's clean and I've never gotten any complaints (or complements). People want an efficient way to get from point a to point b.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> I've showed it in multiple threads and no one responds. I drive a 2001 civic that costs about $0.10 a mile to drive. That including gas and maintenance.


A 2001 civic don't even qualify to drive in most markets so your figures are irrelevant.
When there aren't enough idiots to drive for cheap rates with newer cars uber extends the privilege to the lower class with older cars.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> You'd probably get a lot more biz if Uber cut the rate to 30 cents a mile cuz you'd be the only driver on the road.


Do you even think about what you say before you say it? Let the adults talk ;-)


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> A 2001 civic don't even qualify to drive in most markets so your figures are irrelevant.


The math is the same with any depreciated car. A 2005 corolla with 170k miles would be the same.

Just because people don't think things through and use a car worth 20k doesn't mean there is no money to be made.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Do you even think about what you say before you say it? Let the adults talk ;-)


Pretty sure I'm OK with the math. A buck a mile minus Uber's cut is 80 cents to you per paid mile. 50% dead miles brings it to 40 cents overall mile. Yer cost is 10 cents. Yer makin about 30 cents a mile with no deprecation or replacement factor for the ride.

*That MEANS if you drive 200 total miles in a day you'll clock in with a whopping $60.*

Cel eb ra a a tion, drive on, drive on.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> The math is the same with any depreciated car. A 2005 corolla with 170k miles would be the same.
> 
> Just because people don't think things through and use a car worth 20k doesn't mean there is no money to be made.


Ok, question: what's the rate per mile in your city? and how many trips can you get in 1 hour?


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

You guys walk around moaning that you can't make minimum wage and all I see are people who don't know how to do basic math.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> You guys walk around moaning that you can't make minimum wage and all I see are people who don't know how to do basic math.


Well if you are still at a dollar then it's not that terrible. But when you drop down to 68 cents and driver saturation you will change your tune.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure I'm OK with the math. A buck a mile minus Uber's cut is 80 cents to you per paid mile. 50% dead miles brings it to 40 cents overall mile. Yer cost is 10 cents. Yer makin about 30 cents a mile with no deprecation or replacement factor for the ride.
> 
> *That MEANS if you drive 200 total miles in a day you'll clock in with a whopping $60.*
> 
> Cel eb ra a a tion, drive on, drive on.


Lazy math that's wrong lol


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Well if you are still at a dollar then it's not that terrible. But when you drop down to 68 cents and driver saturation you will change your tune.


Yeah sure, if you cut rates 50 percent then of course it would be different. For the people that are in those markets there isn't much money but there are thousands of drivers that make over $1 a mile. You guys never qualify your statements, just piss and moan that it's impossible.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Lazy math that's wrong lol


Yeah, yer a zero dead mile hero. I forgot to predict that, but you can add that claim now to bolster your skill making money set.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure I'm OK with the math. A buck a mile minus Uber's cut is 80 cents to you per paid mile. 50% dead miles brings it to 40 cents overall mile. Yer cost is 10 cents. Yer makin about 30 cents a mile with no deprecation or replacement factor for the ride.
> 
> *That MEANS if you drive 200 total miles in a day you'll clock in with a whopping $60.*
> 
> Cel eb ra a a tion, drive on, drive on.


If you are unable to do the calculations correctly maybe you should stick with Uber and don't do anything harder.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> If you are unable to do the calculations correctly maybe you should stick with Uber and don't do anything harder.


The math no lie. At a buck per paid mile it's exactly as shown prior. Add in the, what is it? checking...13 cents a min./$7.80 minus Uber's 20% cut to $6.24 an hour. If you get paid for half the time sitting in the seat that's an additional $3.12 an hour for your 200 mile $60 net. Almost make it to $85 for the day. Makin' bank!


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, yer a zero dead mile hero. I forgot to predict that, but you can add that claim now to bolster your skill making money set.


Who said anything about zero dead miles? If you really think you have figured things out I feel sorry for you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Who said anything about zero dead miles? If you really think you have figured things out I feel sorry for you.


You're claiming you make a buck a mile. Doesn't work. Period. Not even remotely close to it.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

I never claimed that, I said 15-30 an hour. And I'll prove it with a real world example making just over 15/hr on a slow Monday. Who gives a crap what you make per mile


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> The math is the same with any depreciated car. A 2005 corolla with 170k miles would be the same.
> 
> Just because people don't think things through and use a car worth 20k doesn't mean there is no money to be made.


Davetripd- you are a complete Uber chump and an idiot.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

mark edwards said:


> Davetripd- you are a complete Uber chump and an idiot.


A thousand likes and blessing upon you in your math wisdom.

It's impossible to convince a driver to let go of their illusions anyway. Til they crap out from eating too many reality sandwiches.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

From a slow Monday evening. 3hr 12min worked.  Payout of $59. (Fare of $63 surge of $10 Uber fee $15 srf is a wash). Miles driven 90. 

$59
-$9 expenses
$50 profit 

Little over $15/hr on a slow night


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

I hear you guys pissing and moaning but that's all it is. You are unable to do simple math and so you resort to name calling.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hope you ain't tryin to raise that kid on UberX money.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

You won't get rich doing it but it's an extremely flexible side gig that pays OK.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ah well. Enough of this for today. Time for football and drinking! No sense wasting a good weekend Uberxing.

Uber off.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hope you ain't tryin to raise that kid on UberX money.


LOL, keep back pedaling because you're wrong. Now it's "can't raise a kid". That's a lot different then "make 0 dollars"


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

I love how you start out by saying one thing and then quickly switch to another when you're shown you're wrong. Have a little spine and own what you say.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Not to mention using the above example I have almost no tax liability. I could increase my expenses by a factor of 3 and still make 10 bucks an hour. 

The numbers you guys come up with are so intellectually dishonest it makes me think it's more about an axe to grind then actually giving people advice or help.

Bring on the stuttering excuses.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

mark edwards said:


> Davetripd- you are a complete Uber chump and an idiot.


Hi Mark. Grab a dictionary and a calculator. Ad hominem attacks because you have nothing substantial to say and are clearly wrong.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> It's clean and I've never gotten any complaints (or complements). People want an efficient way to get from point a to point b.


Especially UberX.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> There are always other options


technically true but not always not practically true.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Just got a text from Uber

Demand is heating up Orlando get out on the road now with surges up to 1.5x earn up to $15/hr in gross fares GUARANTEED

Lol gross fares..-SRF -20% = $7-8 / hour


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Exactly! In every economy, good and bad, there is always a percentage of unemployed people. These people will always find whatever rates Uber sets to be better than their alternative, which is nothing.
> 
> They will do it even at a rate lower than their car cost expenses. Why? Because they can put food on the table and pay the bills by liquidating their car.
> 
> ...


This is sadly so true I'm actually tearing up reading it. Right now my car needs more repairs after a year doing this than Uber at the present rates can even pay for. And what do we do now? Not work? We are hostage in some ways. I know we could quit. I think we should quit. And yet, food. So....

**everybody needs an exit strategy.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> You won't get rich doing it but it's an extremely flexible side gig that pays OK.


Dear Davetripd,
Are you unaware of the rate reduction? It seems that you're not but I wish you all the best.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Just got a text from Uber
> 
> Demand is heating up Orlando get out on the road now with surges up to 1.5x earn up to $15/hr in gross fares GUARANTEED
> 
> Lol gross fares..-SRF -20% = $7-8 / hour


For $10/hr guarantee, here is what a driver will end up with.

If a driver does one minimum fare to qualify for the guarantee for an hour, their total fares from their work would be $5.50, so Uber awards an amount of $4.50 to bump their fares for the hour to $10. What the driver keeps from that $10 is calculated the same as it is for all fares. Uber keeps the SRF (in Orlando it's $1.85) and 20% of the rest (25% for new drivers). So older drivers get $6.52, and newer drivers get $6.11, for that hour, which the driver can then pay for their car expenses and what is left over is what they got paid for their labor.

Go work at McDonadls for minimum wage and you'll make around 50% more than Uber's $10 guarantee. Not only do you get more in your paycheck, but McDonalds also has to contribute to your Social Security, workers comp insurance and unemployment insurance. Not exactly things people consider to be employer benefits, but they are benefits that Uber does NOT provide you. Uber's $10 guarantee is a guarantee that working for Uber at these rates sucks.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> For $10/hr guarantee, here is what a driver will end up with.
> 
> If a driver does one minimum fare to qualify for the guarantee for an hour, their total fares from their work would be $5.50, so Uber awards an amount of $4.50 to bump their fares for the hour to $10. What the driver keeps from that $10 is calculated the same as it is for all fares. Uber keeps the SRF (in Orlando it's $1.85) and 20% of the rest (25% for new drivers). So older drivers get $6.52, and newer drivers get $6.11, for that hour, which the driver can then pay for their car expenses and what is left over is what they got paid for their labor.
> 
> Go work at McDonadls for minimum wage and you'll make around 50% more than Uber's $10 guarantee. Not only do you get more in your paycheck, but McDonalds also has to contribute to your Social Security, workers comp insurance and unemployment insurance. Not exactly things people consider to be employer benefits, but they are benefits that Uber does NOT provide you. Uber's $10 guarantee is a guarantee that working for Uber at these rates sucks.


Theoretical. I showed that using real world numbers you can make 15 an hour after expenses on a slow day. At rates of 1.10\0.16.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Now I've posted a lot telling drivers to just quit uber if you don't like the rates. That stops now. Just like uber I want to see how far they can go on prices before drivers stop driving. It's 4:30 am here in atlanta and already ( with these rates btw) there's over 50 UberX drivers in down town atlanta Uber don't set prices we do. We are the drivers! Uber owns and operates 0 cars as a company. Everyday uberX drivers continue to get up early and late night to drive for whatever rate uber sets.
> 
> When uber lowers rates it's rates, they do so thinking that "these rates are already low we might want to be careful". But all of a sudden they see hundreds of drivers that continue driving hundreds of drivers continue signing up. It's so sad that uber drivers are paying uber to drive for them. I mean I read on here drivers are paying uber money to reactivate there accounts. They're paying uber by raising there own scores after to many bad ratings just so they can drive these rates. I mean obviously rates aren't low enough. lol it's astonishing. I am totally, utterly,floored on how desperate we as mankind have become to clear just 1dollar in earnings. Uber don't have a formula on how to set prices there's no manual on how to decide rate drops. They set prices to whatever the driver will drive at. We have shown them and proved to whomever uber is relying on to set these arbitrary numbers time and time again that we will drive for nothing. I don't know why they're playing games just set the base minimum to zero and 56 cents a mile and I guarantee people will still drive and say silly things like." I made 25 bucks in 3 hours that's still good pay since I have a full time job I only do this for extra money on the side"
> 
> We set our own prices by continuing to drive at these crack [email protected]&! prices. We are some uber crackheads addicted to a quick dollar at the expense of ourselves. We are the DRIVERS we are UBER we are TRAVIS who most of you despise. We!!!!!! are the only thing standing in our way for ubers RISE or demise. We determine what we are worth and apparently it's 1.10 base pay and 90 cents a mile. Or maybe it's less then that. let's see what it is when the next price cut come...


This forum has turned into bizzaro world.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

If I never have to hear the term "dead head miles" again, it will be too soon!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Theoretical. I showed that using real world numbers you can make 15 an hour after expenses on a slow day. At rates of 1.10\0.16.


The post of mine you replied to was a reply to a post about Orlando, where it's $0.65\0.11.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Theoretical. I showed that using real world numbers you can make 15 an hour after expenses on a slow day. At rates of 1.10\0.16.


Houston just dropped from $1.10/0.15.
To $0.87/.11. And thus so will the other cities next year unless a stop is put to it.

The norm is to start around $1.45/mile then drop each year after that.

The pax that go from city to city think that Uber spikes rates when they don't. They offset rates city to city. The smart college type people gripe of a rate increase then wham rates drop. But it is a tactic is all. They don't understand this do to not having common sense.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Uber has already passed the point of no return. 
If you are a minimum wage worker, it's not so bad as an overtime type of gig to add on to your min/wage job where you can set your own hours and work or not according to your sleep etc... after your primary job. 

The system is already in a finished stage, and you can't earn a living driving uber. Standing up for yourself, etc... is not going to be fruitful. They have a large driver population, they have lots of drivers willing to work at a loss or near loss.
Just get a better job.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> For $10/hr guarantee, here is what a driver will end up with.
> 
> If a driver does one minimum fare to qualify for the guarantee for an hour, their total fares from their work would be $5.50, so Uber awards an amount of $4.50 to bump their fares for the hour to $10. What the driver keeps from that $10 is calculated the same as it is for all fares. Uber keeps the SRF (in Orlando it's $1.85) and 20% of the rest (25% for new drivers). So older drivers get $6.52, and newer drivers get $6.11, for that hour, which the driver can then pay for their car expenses and what is left over is what they got paid for their labor.
> 
> Go work at McDonadls for minimum wage and you'll make around 50% more than Uber's $10 guarantee. Not only do you get more in your paycheck, but McDonalds also has to contribute to your Social Security, workers comp insurance and unemployment insurance. Not exactly things people consider to be employer benefits, but they are benefits that Uber does NOT provide you. Uber's $10 guarantee is a guarantee that working for Uber at these rates sucks.


I agree that the latest round of fare cuts has brought the fare rates in many cities to below their equilibrium fare (price) points. IMHO for many cities the eventual equilibrium price points that Uber will settle around are somewhere about half way between last week's old prices (fare rates) and this week's new prices.

It is interesting to note that, using your example, the net income after expenses, assuming total miles driven of 8 miles for that one short trip (4 deadhead, 4 paid, miles), 8 miles times even one of the lowest costs of operating a vehicle in the the country of 25 cents, will bring net income after expenses for newbies to $4.11 per hour. Pushing the intellectual exercise further, I think the two major types of people who may even consider driving at these new rates as newbie drivers are--A, drivers who have free access to one or a combination of the inputs to this PC gig like gas, car, repairs, maint, car washes, food on the road, smartphones etc. (provided by parents or granny for example), and B, drivers who can efficiently be economically-productive doing their non-TNC work inside their car during the time parked and waiting for pings (adult college students studying, doing research, or writing a paper, aspiring writer writing a novel or screenplay, copywriter doing copywriting, piecemeal computer programmer coding on their laptop, studying for grad school standardized tests, reading trade books or industry publications for FT work improvement, retirees or others who like to read general interest publications either in print or online and learn, business owners doing business-related paperwork, etc.). For the second group (still using your excellent, simple example), they will probably get to use 45 minutes in each hour to do the productive thing they have to do elsewhere anyway, but now they can do it in the car or in a fast food joint or Starbucks while waiting for a ping. Let's say that one short trip takes 15 minutes. So, effectively, for the second group of drivers, in their mind, they are earning net income after expenses of $16.44 per hour. If their costs of operations is 40 cents per mile, their 15 minutes will earn them $6.11 - $3.20 (8 miles x 40 cents per mile) = $$2.91. Or, $11.64 per 60 minutes.

(Edits: Added in the phrase "business owners doing business-related paperwork")


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I agree that the latest round of fare cuts has brought the fare rates in many cities to below their equilibrium fare (price) points. IMHO for many cities the eventual equilibrium price points that Uber will settle around are somewhere about half way between last week's old prices (fare rates) and this week's new prices.
> 
> It is interesting to note that, using your example, the net income after expenses, assuming total miles driven of 8 miles for that one short trip (4 deadhead, 4 paid, miles), 8 miles times even one of the lowest costs of operating a vehicle in the the country of 25 cents, will bring net income after expenses for newbies to $4.11 per hour. Pushing the intellectual exercise further, I think the two major types of people who may even consider driving at these new rates as newbie drivers are--A, drivers who have free access to one or a combination of the inputs to this PC gig like gas, car, repairs, maint, car washes, food on the road, smartphones etc. (provided by parents or granny for example), and B, drivers who can efficiently be economically-productive doing their non-TNC work inside their car during the time parked and waiting for pings (adult college students studying, doing research, or writing a paper, aspiring writer writing a novel or screenplay, copywriter doing copywriting, piecemeal computer programmer coding on their laptop, studying for grad school standardized tests, reading trade books or industry publications for FT work improvement, retirees or others who like to read general interest publications either in print or online and learn, etc.). For the second group (still using your excellent, simple example), they will probably get to use 45 minutes in each hour to do the productive thing they have to do elsewhere anyway, but now they can do it in the car or in a fast food joint or Starbucks while waiting for a ping. Let's say that one short trip takes 15 minutes. So, effectively, for the second group of drivers, in their mind, they are earning net income after expenses of $16.44 per hour. If their costs of operations is 40 cents per mile, their 15 minutes will earn them $6.11 - $3.20 (8 miles x 40 cents per mile) = $$2.91. Or, $11.64 per 60 minutes.


Like I said, this forum has entered the bizzaro world .


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

If you are posting on the Internet it is good to know that (generally for most sites) both you the poster/writer/content creator and the website owner/platform owner/publisher own the content you have created. Either party is allowed to (with courtesy acknowledgement from the other party) publish the content for sale at anytime. While 99% or more of the content created on the Internet every day is trash, there is still useful content being created every day.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Just like there are different types of drivers, some unwilling to drive below $20 net income per hour, while some are willing to slave for $5 an hour. Some people come to the Net to bi*** and waste their own and others' precious time, some come here to get cheap entertainment, with a tiny portion though still wanting to learn. It is easy to tell which is which of any of the above.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> What the hell was that jibberish???


funniest post I've ever seen. That jibberish is somewhere between "Rookie and Clueless". And the worst part, there's 10,000 more "jibberishers" waiting to drive for pennies.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

tripAces said:


> Houston just dropped from $1.10/0.15.
> To $0.87/.11. And thus so will the other cities next year unless a stop is put to it.
> 
> The norm is to start around $1.45/mile then drop each year after that.
> ...


Using my example earlier a rate cut to Houston's rates would drop you from $15/hr to $10.75/hr. Not nothing but definitely a significant hit and would likely result in me only driving Friday and Saturday nights (my example was taken from a Monday)

Not to sound like I'm drink the kool-aid but if ridership did increase significantly the lower hourly average could be offset some if there was an increase in rides per hour. Still discouraging though since you would be putting more miles on your car.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The post of mine you replied to was a reply to a post about Orlando, where it's $0.65\0.11.


Roger, didn't catch that


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Just like there are different types of drivers, some unwilling to drive below $20 net income per hour, while some are willing to slave for $5 an hour. Some people come to the Net to bi*** and waste their own and others' precious time, some come here to get cheap entertainment, with a tiny portion though still wanting to learn. It is easy to tell which is which of any of the above.


There's only 1 thing you can learn from this forum. STOP TRANSPORTING AMERICA FOR CHUMP CHANGE. If you're seriously still trying to figure a way to operate a "for hire" vehicle on Uber rates, please go to your local community college and sign up for Business Economics 101. I personally find this forum very amusing. Look at people's posts as the months go by. Some drivers feel so ashamed about what they posted less then 3 months ago, they go back and delete there own post.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> There's only 1 thing you can learn from this forum. STOP TRANSPORTING AMERICA FOR CHUMP CHANGE. If you're seriously still trying to figure a way to operate a "for hire" vehicle on Uber rates, please go to your local community college and sign up for Business Economics 101. I personally find this forum very amusing. Look at people's posts as the months go by. Some drivers feel so ashamed about what they posted less then 3 months ago, they go back and delete there own post.


With almost zero barrier to entry and minimal qualifications required, both cab driving and TNC driving will continue to provide their drivers with not much more than minimum wage earnings.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> This is sadly so true I'm actually tearing up reading it. Right now my car needs more repairs after a year doing this than Uber at the present rates can even pay for. And what do we do now? Not work? We are hostage in some ways. I know we could quit. I think we should quit. And yet, food. So....
> 
> **everybody needs an exit strategy.


Just curious, what were you doing a year ago? And a year ago you just decided to invest somewhere near $20,000 to start a business you most likely had/have no experience in or knowledge about. Any logical investment counselor would of recommended that you do some research about this business. And now that your investment has a zero return, you want to blame the business you invested in. A good exit strategy, "invest in what you know".


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> I've showed it in multiple threads and no one responds. I drive a 2001 civic that costs about $0.10 a mile to drive. That including gas and maintenance.


$1.10/mile & $0.16/minute is almost double of my market that only allows 10 year or newer cars with $0.65/$0.11 rates.
Consider yourself lucky to be able to drive a 2001 car.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> $1.10/mile & $0.16/minute is almost double of my market that only allows 10 year or newer cars with $0.65/$0.11 rates.
> Consider yourself lucky to be able to drive a 2001 car.


I do, it all boils down to whether it makes sense to drive under a certain set of conditions. I don't know if 0.65 is enough to make the math work no matter what you drive unfortunately.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Just curious, what were you doing a year ago? And a year ago you just decided to invest somewhere near $20,000 to start a business you most likely had/have no experience in or knowledge about. Any logical investment counselor would of (have) recommended that you do some research about this business. And now that your investment has a zero return, you want to blame the business you invested in. A good exit strategy, "invest in what you know".


Because I had $20,000 lying around to invest, I started driving for Uber. Seriously, this is ridiculous. None of us know anything about this. We just needed some income. I'm only blaming the business for unfairly cutting rates without warning, adding insult to injury.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Because I had $20,000 lying around to invest, I started driving for Uber. Seriously, this is ridiculous. None of us know anything about this. We just needed some income. I'm only blaming the business for unfairly cutting rates without warning, adding insult to injury.


Well, your $20,000 investment is your vehicle. If it's not paid off then you borrowed against your investment, never a good idea. With your statement "None of us knew anything about this", I must say is the most accurate statement I've ever seen on Uber People. And about the rate cutting, Uber's been cutting rates for over 2 years. Uber X started out at $2.30 per mile. So my statement "you most likely had/have no experience in or knowledge about" was just proven by you. Do you know the governing agency that oversees commercial driving in this state?


----------

